# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Underwater

## Marco Carvalho

Caros companheiros,

Fiz uma encomenda na Underwater da qual fiz transferencia bancária.
Já passaram 3 semanas e não recebi a minha encomenda!!!
Escrevi mensagem no site e até agora não recebi resposta.

Alguem sabe se a Underwater ainda existe? E qual o seu contacto telefónico?

Qualquer ajuda é sempre bem vinda

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Quando falas da Underwater presumo que estejas a falar da que está registado no nosso fórum e que podes aceder aqui http://www.underwater-shop.com/
Dada a época que atravessamos, o Natal, não será de estranhar se a tua encomenda já tiver sido enviada mas esteja neste momento à espera de "conseguir" sair do "engarrafamento" considerável de correio que sempre ocorre nesta época de Natal com tanta carta, postal e encomendas a circular de umas pessoas para outras que tornam o volume e tráfego de correio muito elevados e fora do habitual, daí que se registem atrasos. Pelo que tenho verificado a Underwater tem estado presente o fórum todos os dias mas mesmo assim vai verificando e quando estiver on-line tenta contactar logo nessa altura por mp. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Pedro Nuno,

Antes de mais nada muito obrigado por me responderes.

Sim é essa mesmo.

já enviei MP e ainda estou á espera que me respondam.

Como já passou 3 semanas é que fiquei preocupado!

Em todo o caso muito obrigado

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, devem estar com problemas na página!

Nunca me aconteceu isso...


Vou-te mandar mp com mail deles!


Abrs

----------


## Duarte Araujo

também ja comprei material na underwater e de facto, tive de esperar algum tempo porque não tinham em stock aquilo que queria mas, devo-te dizer que a opinião que tenho da underwater e do Rui Russo é a melhor possível.

----------


## UNDERWATER

Olá Marco,

sinceramente não sei o que se passa, mas no dia 23 de Novembro enviei-lhe um e-mail a pedir-lhe a morada completa para envio da sua encomenda, no dia 29 de Novembro recebi novo e-mail seu a pedir informações sobre o estado da sua encomenda e a informar-me das suas férias e no próprio dia enviei e-mail a informá-lo do conteudo do meu e-mail do dia 23 de Novembro.
Desde o dia 23 de Novembro que espero a morada para enviar a encomenda.
Também não compreendo porque me envia e-mails em inglês e até ao momento não recebi nenhuma MP, quando é que enviou?

Um abraço,

Rui Russo

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Penso que realmente deve haver algum mal entendido. Já encomendei várias coisas na Underwarter e nunca tive problemas. Por vezes demora algum tempo a chegar o material, mas é porque são coisas que não têm em stock.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Também tenho a melhor opinião da *Underwater* e do Rui Russo.


Cumprimentos :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## Marco Augusto

........pelo que me aprecebi o problema nao é da underwater  :yb665:  ...... alguem anda ao papel  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Tambem tenho trabalhado bem com o Rui Russo e a Underwater

Fica o meu registo.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Marco,
> 
> sinceramente não sei o que se passa, mas no dia 23 de Novembro enviei-lhe um e-mail a pedir-lhe a morada completa para envio da sua encomenda, no dia 29 de Novembro recebi novo e-mail seu a pedir informações sobre o estado da sua encomenda e a informar-me das suas férias e no próprio dia enviei e-mail a informá-lo do conteudo do meu e-mail do dia 23 de Novembro.
> Desde o dia 23 de Novembro que espero a morada para enviar a encomenda.
> Também não compreendo porque me envia e-mails em inglês e até ao momento não recebi nenhuma MP, quando é que enviou?
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Rui Russo



Olá Pessoal

Com esta resposta do Rui Russo, penso que o problema certamente esta esclarecido e resolvido entra ambas as partes, o que é benefico para ambos e para todos nós, pois  transparência acima de tudo,


Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas a todos,

Agradeço a todos a vossa colaboração.... :SbOk:  

Já concegui falar com o Sr. Rui Russo e esclarecemos tudo.

Aparentemente ouve um problema de trocas de e-mails, mas como já disse todo está resolvido.

Muito obrigado e Boas Festas

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

é o problema da internet hehehehehe
O Rui não desaponta ninguém

----------


## João Castelo

Olá , boa noite,

Já venho tarde e já reparei que está tudo resolvido e pela melhor forma.

Contudo, e porque conheço ambos, confirmo que não sei qual deles é o mais malandro . :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Claro que estou a brincar. Qualquer dos dois é boa gente e de confiança.

Um abraço a ambos e aproveito para desejar um bom natal.

JC

----------

